# Turn kibble time into fun time



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love having a poodle "work for food"! I think it's good mental exercise for them. I was late to learning just how handy it is to use the food dispensing toys to feed a pup. Next time (optimistically thinking some day I'll have another poodle pup in my life!), I'll start off using one right off the bat.:eating:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

What kibble do you feed with raw? I thought it was a big no no to mix the two types of food due to the different ways they digest?

Rebecca


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> What kibble do you feed with raw? I thought it was a big no no to mix the two types of food due to the different ways they digest?
> 
> Rebecca


She gets fed raw (prefrozen nuggets &/or animal parts) in the am. The kibble is pm. 

However, she came to me eating raw nuggets with the kibble & I saw no reason for change. Her poops have always been great. 
It's just easier for me to feed her one or the other, instead of both twice a day. 

I want to keep her stomach "strong" & the nutrients varied. I'm planning to begin a rotation diet next week. I'm adding in additional kibble & raw brands. 
Currently, she eats Fromm Salmon Tunalini kibble & Primal raw nuggets turkey/sardine. 

Does anyone have resources that explain why feeding kibble & raw together is inadvisable? Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Others know far better than I do, but this is what I've read.
BARF Diet - Like Oil And Water: Mixing Kibble And Raw

I have been teaching for years that combining a raw diet with kibble is a hard combination for pets to digest. This is because the digestive time frame of each diet is different. As such, you confuse the pancreas when generating the right combination of digestive enzymes. This often results in gastrointestinal upset (mainly diarrhea and vomiting) and in some cases, long-term depression of the digestive and/or immune system....

Then there is the customer that chooses to use kibble in combination with a natural, raw food diet in order to reduce the cost of feeding large/giant breed dogs or multi-dog households. *What I often tell these people is to split the raw and kibble feedings – feed the raw diet in the morning and the kibble at night – and under no circumstances should they combine these two diets into one meal*. This usually eliminates any digestive issues and at least introduces an improvement in nutrition for the animal by feeding half raw

He further explains elsehwere: "split the feeding schedules and feed the BARF diet in the morning and the kibble at night. This is because the two different diets require different digestion cycles to utilize the nutrients properly. By splitting the feeding schedules we eliminate a lot of the gas buildup in the digestive tract."


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Here's an article about the basics of feeding raw, not mixing it etc: Transitioning Your Pet to Raw there are lots of other articles about diet on there as well


----------

